# bolt pattern for the bruin



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

what is it .its not in the bolt pattern quicklink...will irs wheels fit it...i know nothing about the bike ...also kodiak is it irs or sra.....can irs wheels go on a sra.. please how the bike is set up suspension wise


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SRA wheels can go on IRS but most of the time IRS wheels will not work on an SRA b/c they are not offset enough. They would work up front obviously, but not in the rear. SRA bikes have 2 different offset rims, the front are not the same as the rear.

Kodiaks are both, older are SRA but some newer ones are IRS. So...... 

All yamaha SHOULD be 4/110


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> SRA wheels can go on IRS but most of the time IRS wheels will not work on an SRA b/c they are not offset enough. They would work up front obviously, but not in the rear. SRA bikes have 2 different offset rims, the front are not the same as the rear.
> 
> Kodiaks are both, older are SRA but some newer ones are IRS. So......
> 
> All yamaha SHOULD be 4/110


Yeah, I think 2003 and NEWER Kodiak 450's are IRS, anything older 400's are SRA... my 2002 is SRA

The Bruin should be the same.. 4/110 pattern... if the bike is SRA, you don't want to put IRS wheels on the back, they will be set in way to far..


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

ok guys thanks fo the fast responses....


----------

